# What do you Wear for Shoes?



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been in and out of the sport for many years now and getting back into it. I had used toeclips many moons ago and was going to move up into the clipless pedal system but never got around to it.

In either event, I went looking for my old Specialized MTB shoes the other day but couldnt find them so I jumped in the car and took a trip to one of my LBS and picked up a pair of Shimano STB MTB shoes. They fit great and are really comfortable.

I am curious what others are using out there and I have one quick question....if I have Shimano Shoes do I have to stay with Shimano pedal systems or were they smart enough to let me use what I want.

Thanks


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes,just change the cleats.


----------



## AchrisK (May 15, 2006)

I find that Vans or most other flat bottom skate shoes work well.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

I have the Shimano AM51 and love it. Good ankle protection for our rocky trails, decent sole stiffness and weight and looks pretty cool.










Also have a Specialized BG shoe which I have been using for 2+ years and really like it. Very durable.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

rmasse10 said:


> I've been in and out of the sport for many years now and getting back into it. I had used toeclips many moons ago and was going to move up into the clipless pedal system but never got around to it.
> 
> In either event, I went looking for my old Specialized MTB shoes the other day but couldnt find them so I jumped in the car and took a trip to one of my LBS and picked up a pair of Shimano STB MTB shoes. They fit great and are really comfortable.
> 
> ...


you do not have to use shimano pedals with shimano shoes. any clipless pedal will work, you'll just have to change the cleats if they aren't spd compatible pedals.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

hmorsi said:


> I have the Shimano AM51 and love it. Good ankle protection for our rocky trails, decent sole stiffness and weight and looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish these were released in the US. I ride the older AM50. Best shoe I've ever owned for mtn biking.


----------



## konsole (Sep 6, 2010)

couple years ago when I was really into mountain biking I just wore some old beat up sneakers and no socks. I didnt like the idea of attaching my shoe to the pedal.


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

Sidi Dominator 5:


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

dirthead451 said:


> I wish these were released in the US. I ride the older AM50. Best shoe I've ever owned for mtn biking.


they are available in the US. the newest version:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57056

edit: sorry i glanced and thought those were the specialized shoe...carry on


----------



## Tom Church (Feb 9, 2004)

FiveTen's...I dumped clipless along time ago...

Tom


----------



## jdizzle123 (Oct 2, 2010)

I wear the Keen Springwater. It's not a bad shoe. After using it for 5 months, it's pretty solid.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

these are Shimano MT42NV


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Shimano DX clippy shoes:


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Another vote for Van's and platforms. Of course since I've been wearing 'em since '77 I may be biased a bit!


----------



## carbon337 (Jun 3, 2008)

Shimano DX on cleats and Nike 6.0 Mogans on DMR flats.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

dirthead451 said:


> I wish these were released in the US. I ride the older AM50. Best shoe I've ever owned for mtn biking.


Yeah, they're great shoes. I was a bit worried about durability but they seem to be holding up alright through a few months of regular abuse so far. There were some reports of the older ones coming apart at the sole too soon in their useful life. Roomy toe box too, which I appreciate on those longer rides.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

charging_rhinos said:


> Shimano DX clippy shoe:


^these^ and 3/4 Vans


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## portere (Aug 27, 2010)

I like Shimano design,but I wear casual shoes for bike


----------



## spooon (Aug 27, 2010)

Sidi eagle 5 pro. Very comfortable, good air ventilation. It's white, but very easy to keep clean.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

I wear bg shoes and shimano clipless pedals- the entry level mtb shoes. I have been wearing them for like 3 or 4 years now and am impressed. I wear them on my road bike too. Not bad for like $90.00


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Adidas Plush for clipless. 5.10's for flats.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

shimano m076. comfortable and pretty cheap.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

When I am not using clipless, I wear some Adidas trail running shoes as they have excellent grip on the bottoms. For clipless I have a pair of Sette Epic MTB shoes.

-Brett


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

I wear the Nike Gyrizo, the 2008 Olympic BMX SPD shoes by 6.0.


From Blogger Pictures

Super light, stiff, perfect fit, durable. Way better than the 661 or Vans skate style SPD shoes. They're coming out with another edition for the 2012 Olympics, but it'll be based on kind of a Blazer Mid instead of the Dunk. Super sick...!!!!


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

#1 consideration is to get shoes that fit. For clipless, things like stiffer soles and convenient lacing (or latching) systems are nice extras if you can afford them.

I never really found a clipless shoe that fit my wide feet just right. Shimano was terrible; way too narrow. My Specialzed Tahoes were better, but the soles on those shoes are poor quality. they basically fall off after a few rides. before I had the chance to try another shoe, I decided to try flats

now I ride exclusively in Five Tens and platform pedals. That gives me most of the advantages of clipless, and adds the flexibilty to put my feet on the pedals any way I want. I also feel like platforms give me a more solid connection to the bike. Clipless cleats obvioulsy lock down, but there's still some play/float engineered into the design and I don't really like the feel of my feet twisting a few mm side to side when I'm really pinning it down a rough trail..


----------



## readingracing (Mar 1, 2006)

I to use the Shimano DX shoes,for extreme tech riding these rock ,the flat grippy sole if you have to bail on bolder sections work awesome for traction.I use Crank Brothers Mallet peddles,best combo lmo for AM.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

anyone wear shoes for clipless pedals on platforms?


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

IAmHolland said:


> anyone wear shoes for clipless pedals on platforms?


That'd be like wearing stilleto heels in the Americas Cup...


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

I've seen it done, but only as a means of last resort. Like if someone forgot their platform shoes and nobody at the trailhead has a spare set of SPDs to borrow.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

mattsavage said:


> That'd be like wearing stilleto heels in the Americas Cup...


That's classic...!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## biggelmo (Sep 28, 2010)

I wear a pair of very old Axo Pony SPD Mk2`s,I`ve got a pair of original Axo Pony non SPD in green and purple somewhere.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I see. I like knobby soles for moving around off the bike on loose dirt, but it seems only the MTB shoes have them (which also have allowances for SPD cleats). I could wear boots, but they don't breathe well enough. I wear trail running shoes now, sometimes I slip when I am walking the bike.

stilettos in the America's Cup...I don't quite see the analogy in the response.


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

i can't believe i'm the first one to this after so many posts.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

https://www.zappos.com/shimano-sh-m087g-gray

Just picked them up about 2 weeks ago from the LBS for about $115 and I have to say they are the best shoes I've worn on the trails yet. Nice roomy toe box (for my giant big toe), buckle for cinching down the instep tight, and a sturdy design. I also like the fact that the sole while stiff is somewhat curved so it makes walking or hike-a-bike sections a lot easier. It seems like a lot of shoe for the money, and it fits, so I wear it.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I also use the Specialized BG Primo for about $60, but mostly for commuting to work. I've ridden them on the trails a few times, but the sole it too flexy and the laces don't cinch up as tight as multiple straps. Also, the clip bolting location is off center. That doesn't matter on my road bike but puts my foot too far out on my MTB. I guess it would depend on the pedal/spindle width, but I can't understand why they put the cleat there. VERY comfortable commuting and walking around in though.


----------



## IJBCape (Jun 14, 2010)

On local trails -










and for all mountain -


----------



## eranpeled (Jan 31, 2008)

*Adidas El-Moro Mid*

As far as I know...they don't making them any more


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

dirthead451 said:


> I wish these were released in the US. I ride the older AM50. Best shoe I've ever owned for mtn biking.


Any way we can import a pair to the U.S., assuming they are still produced?


----------



## JTBarnzy (Aug 16, 2009)

Bontrager MTB Race for me. I like them a lot, they are very comfortable, though, they could be a bit lighter.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Vans Gravel. 3 rides in and can see these giving my 5.10 Impacts a break now and then. Really light with the same level grip!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

AM40 are very comfortable. Adidas Berm are too, but they do not make them anymore.. Lake MX190 - with Vibram sole - when I put on clipless on AM bike.

But my favorites are these:


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

saturnine said:


>


+1 on the 5.10's. I'm using the Marzzochi version.


----------



## jakekenney (Nov 4, 2008)

Specialized BG Sports for trail, and some vans when my bike is on downhill duty


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Killer, us retired skater's are supporting Van's in another sport... One of "my" kids in my class informed me that nothing say's "retired skater" more than a pair of Van's!


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

On sale for $60 at Blue Sky:thumbsup: I'm happy so far. Good traction, aggressive tread and really comfortable on or off the bike.

I'm not affiliated with Blue Sky, just passing on the good deal...


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

5.10 impacts for flats and shimano dx for clip-ins for all mountain
specialized expert for xc and road


----------

